# Heringsangeln in Kappeln an der Schleie



## karo82 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand wo man erfahren kann wann die Heringe in Kappel angekommen sind?
Ich denke mal es wird zwar noch dauern aufgrund der Temperaturen aber man weiß ja nicht. |kopfkrat
Wo kann man in Kappel einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben?

Danke Karo


----------



## knutemann (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Kappeln an der Schleie*

Hallo Karo

http://www.wsz-kappeln.de/

Hier werden sie geholfen#6 sowohl tel. Auskunft über die Heringslage:q und hier bekommst du auch den erforderlichen Erlaubnisschein.

Aber das sollte dich auch interessieren http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234261


----------



## degl (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Kappeln an der Schleie*



karo82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand wo man erfahren kann wann die Heringe in Kappel angekommen sind?
> Ich denke mal es wird zwar noch dauern aufgrund der Temperaturen aber man weiß ja nicht. |kopfkrat
> Wo kann man in Kappel einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben?
> ...



Warte mal noch einen Monat

Adresse hast du ja schon

gruß degl


----------



## Hessenolaf (4. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Kappeln an der Schleie*

Moin Moin
Suche für die 2 Aprilwoche eine Unterkunft in Kappeln hat jemand einen Tip ?


----------



## Magic carp (30. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Kappeln an der Schleie*

wir fahren schon seit vielen jahren zu diesem renterehepaar und sind sehr zufrieden 

http://www.ferien-bei-woydt.de/
lg


----------

